# my sisters keeper



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

has anyone read this book?

the film looks good but just wondering if it is worth reading 

xxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I've read it, it was the first Piccoult one I read & it's fab. I love her books & have read lots of them


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

It's brilliant!!

Me and my sis are going to watch the film too as it's been a while since we read the book. A tearjerker definately!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks

will hit the shops after work tomorrow just in the mood for a good tearjerker!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bluenose pm me your addy and I will send you my copy 
I loved it too, first one I read of hers then I was hooked


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It was the first one of hers I read too and it blew me away, loved it

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks Dizzi but im going to nip up tesco now and try and get a copy


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

This book sounds good , What type of books do she write ??


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

This was also the first Jodi Picoult novel i read - and think it's one of her best! (have since read all of the ones currently in print in this country  ) Also looking forward to the film, but i know they have made changes to the plot - so doubt it will be as good as the book!

ebonie -  her books are based around moral  and ethical dilemmas  (ie suicide, organ donation, euthanaisa, infanticide, rape, a school shooting, ), and most end up with a court case, v emotional and most of them i couldn't put down. All are very thought provoking, with some great twists in there too!! My other fave is 'Salem Falls' and I thought 'Second Glance' and 'keeping Faith' were great - although love them all!!!

Has any one on here read her latest -  'Handle with care' yet? Its sitting ready and waiting for me to start it but just haven't had the time over the last few weeks!

xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I have a Change of Heart & the new one to read. I like her style of books as they're usually full of dilemmas & a twist at the end.


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh...... Jodi Picoult is my favorite author.  I started with My Sisters Keeper and loved it, had to read it again and the twist is so unexpected.

All her books are written from the aspect of the different characters and she really manages to bring them to life.  This can take a little time to get used to and make sure that you note who is "speaking" in each chapter.

I have read all her books and only just finished her latest one which was really sensitive for me at the moment as it is about a troubled pregnancy.

There is a twist for each of the books, you will really get to the end of them all and go............. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Same as above. My Sisters Keeper was the first one I read and I loved it. They are very easy to read without being 'bubblegum books'. I think Sister's Keeper was my favourite, bu Salem Falls was really good too. I'd definately recommend reading it.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

First one i ever read was "the pact" she is a brilliant author.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

My sisters keeper was def my favourite - though im told they have changed the ending in the film so not that keen to see it....  book was fab!  Have also recently finished Change of Heart which was a great one too!

Think I have read most of them now, and they have all been good - 19 minutes, The pact were good too,  but was disappointed by Tenth Circle.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Funny I didn't like 10th circle either, wasn't so keen on Salem Falls very much.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

That book was excellent- she has a new one out called " Handle with care" which is very like that one and very well written. I loved it but it is a real tear jerker too!!!


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Ooooooo, I have just finished that one and honestly it was a good book, but not one to read when you are pregnant!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

i read it in a night couldnt put it down and certainly didnt expect the ending!!!!!

im now hooked will go to book shop over the weekend 


xxxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I saw my sister's keeper last night at the flicks with my sis. It's still a real tearjerker - lots of the ladies round me were wiping their eyes through most of it.

The story is a bit different from the book and the ending is different but the film is VERY worth seeing. It's brilliant. It is only based loosely on her book after all. Most of the time, if you've already read the book, the film is a real letdown but not in this case. The main issues are still there - when Kate finds out that Taylor has died I cried my leg off!! (as my dad would say!!) Plenty of tear-jerking parts - defo go and see it!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Kitten!! I haven't read the book or seen the film yet


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I loved the book and am scared to see the film in case it's not as good, really hate when that happens as you imagine what the characters are like in your mind.  Have read all of her other books but the latest (handle with care) is the only other one which has actually made me cry, I was sobbing at the end.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Just finished Second Glance this afternoon - it was soooooo tough to get a handle on at first, I think I was 100 pages in before I felt comfortable! It was rewarding at the end though.

Anyone read the Whale Song one?  Cant decide - that or the Handle with Care...


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

stalyvegas, 

I have read both 'handle with care', and 'songs of the humpback whale'. 'Handle with care' is very much in the same vein as My Sisters' keeper - 'songs' is totally different - think its her first ever novel (?) and it does't follow the same pattern as the others. Took a while to get into in my experience - but i did enjoy it, but it just didn't seem like a Jodi P novel to me! 

Hope you enjoy whichever one you choose!!!

jesXXX


----------

